

Twitter-based game from iList — Spymaster - blazamos
http://playspymaster.com/

======
aaronblohowiak
Gross. The S/N ratio on twitter was already on the decline, crap like this is
going to make the problem even worse. I deleted my account about a month ago
and haven't looked back.

~~~
pavel_lishin
The ratio is even worse on the internet in general. I'm thinking about
canceling that, too.

------
sjsivak
Everyone knew that the next thing to hit twitter would be games. There is
already several of them out there that focus mainly on trivia, which makes
sense and could be used as an excellent marketing tool. What scares me is that
this is listed as a "social" game, and in looking at the FAQ
(<http://playspymaster.com/faq>) it is clear that this is Mafia Wars for
Twitter.

Whats really funny is the question about people with a "Director" level title
who are apparently developers or close friends of the game. The answer
contains this:

"Directors are playing characters of Spymaster just like you — however, be
advised that plotting assassinations against directors may have dire
consequences."

But to be honest I made a twitter game a while ago with a friend just to mess
with the twitter api, its called BattleBird: <http://battlebird.com/>

------
stevejalim
Is this just gonna be Mafia Wars, etc, on Twitter? Waiting to see, but I do
hope not...

~~~
gabrielleydon
Of course it is!

~~~
stevejalim
_sigh_

